# Glorfindel's duty in the 3rd Age?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 12, 2021)

Glorfindel's duty was clear during the 1st age as Gondolin's Golden Flower's governor. What's his clear duty in the 3rd Age? Was he appointed with multiple duties concurrently between multiple elvish states? Just like Aragorn II owned the Nothern Rangers as well as Gondor's Umbar marine expedition's commander concurrently.


----------

